# All Mountain Reeb First Ride Impressions / Review



## SilverBullet (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been on MTBR for a long time and don't really post much. I just use it for info when I am bike shopping, or need inspiration to go ride.
I just got an All Mountain Reeb and feel like it is necessary to do a quick and dirty review on this bike because it is truly amazing (especially for a person who likes do go down hill fast). I've had a Spot Longboard (rigid), and a Niner Air9 Carbon - both SS. This thing blows the doors off of them.





















Build:
XT Cranks (32/21 chain drive) 
XT Brakes 180/160
Erikson Ti Post
Specialized Alias Ti Seat
Specialized Roval Carbon XC Wheels (Butcher 2.3 and Ground Control 2.3)
Easton 720mm Carbon Riser bars (1")
RockShox Revelation 140/110 with hydro lockout

*Downhill:* Might as well start with this. It is pretty apparent that this bike was designed with descending in mind. The Reeb is built to go down hills quickly. It's smooth and has flow. It's got that type of flow that you cannot put a finger on, but wants to make you open it up even more. I rode it on some mellow, tight, semi technical single track, and plowed over things that I would often slow down for on my carbon Niner. I think I owe that to 140mm of plush travel combined with a slack head tube and geo that puts your ass right on or behind your seat. I can't wait to take this bike on the Monarch Crest this summer - I think those trails are this bikes sweet spot. Moderately technical DH with some flow to it. *Get a 140mm fork on this bike* - it still climbs well, and will force you to have a _bike gasm_ every time you ride down a hill. You may even want to look at 34mm forks - the bike can handle it for sure. The carbon wheels are a first for me. Wow. They carve like shaped ski's. Stiff.

*Climbing:* If you have the dough, get this bike with carbon wheels. With a slacker head tube, the lighter rotational weight, and added stiffness really helps on steep pitchy climbs. This bike is not a carbon Niner SS, and is not pretending to be one. It climbed just fine on technical pitches with rocks and off camber angles. Out of the saddle climbing felt just as good as the Niner. In fact, with the center of your weight right over the rear wheel (slack geo) the rear tire will stick to grease on a dinner plate. Again - I get the feeling that this bike was built to climb hills so it could fly down them.

*Ride quality:*This bike has a soul, and you can feel it from the first second that you hop on it. A lot of hand built OS X or Ti bikes obviously have that feel - but the Reeb especially does (my Niner did not have that "feel"). It is supple, stiff, and light. I have been riding carbon bikes for a few years now, and I forgot how good and refreshing steel feels. The welds are also raw and dead sexy. Chris sure can weld.
*
Overall:*This is hands down the best bike that I have ever owned. The only thing that I may ever change, is getting some All Mountain wheels that are a little bit wider, so the tires would have more contact patch. I would also get hubs that have better engagement than what is on the Roval's. 
I also wonder what a 34mm for would do for overall stiffness instead of the 32mm Revelation. Those are tiny hairs to split though - Wish I got the belt drive too - would be even smoother on the trail...

Also wanted to throw out a shout to Scot Banks at Absolute Bikes. The man knows how to build a 2 wheeled machine. If you ever find yourself in or near Salida, CO - and need a tune up, or someone to build up a bike, Scot knows his ****.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Would LOVE a REEB.

Nice bike ... good luck with it!

SPP


----------



## Coloradoxj13 (Sep 9, 2009)

I keep going back and forth on building up my next SS as either a Reeb or Carver...I had settled on the Carver, this post is not helping my decision.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the write up and your REEB! I would love one of those it's one sweet sweet ride. Not sure I understand your set up with negative rise stem, spacers, and riser bar....are you just fine tuning your riding position?


----------



## Coloradoxj13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Any chance of a 29+ fitting in the rear of that frame?


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet build man!!! Turned out great!


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Coloradoxj13 said:


> Any chance of a 29+ fitting in the rear of that frame?


 29+ will fit on the REEBdonkadonk fatbike but not the AM frame.


----------



## dirtydoug (Nov 19, 2006)

I've been running 2.4 ardents on velocity p35s for few years now on my REEB in single speed mode.


----------



## razardica (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, I like my Reeb.


----------



## SilverBullet (Dec 5, 2008)

> Not sure I understand your set up with negative rise stem, spacers, and riser bar....are you just fine tuning your riding position?


Yep - working out some details...So far, higher bar height is better. 
Took her down to Salida today, and rode it on some legit singletrack.
I was able to clean some parts that I never did on my Niner - no surprise.

The bike rips. Can't wait till snow melts up high in the mountains. 5K of vert on the crest will be nice.


----------



## Coloradoxj13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ignazjr - How far forward can you get the sliders on a REEBdonkadonk with a 29+ Knard on it? i.e. how short/long are the chainstays? The only one I have seen set up like this is the one in the Mountain Flyer review. Is that bike at the shop? I'll be in town in a couple weeks, would love to give it a spin around the block.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

That bike belonged to Tim, head REEB dude. For the 29+ to fit in the stays of the DONK, I believe they had to be pretty near all the way back. He's got it set up fat bike right now. I'm not sure what the status of his 29+ wheels are. Give me a headsup before you come to town - happy to get that bike in and set it up with the big wheels for you to check out.


----------



## Coloradoxj13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Dave, I have actually already been in touch with Tim, he is going to have it ready for me to test ride with big wheels at CyclHOPS next week


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

+1 on the REEB. Can't say enough about mine either. Now go put the belt drive on that beast and really be happy.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

27.2 seatpost has no business on an AM bike.

At least KS offers the lev in 27.2.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice review, love my Reeb! I have mine setup with gears, 120 Sid and the Roval wheels as well, been real impressed with the wheels. I have a 140 Revelation in the garage and have been curious to try it on the Reeb but I like the handling so much with the Sid have not bothered. 

This bike is a trail slayer, you can keep the "AM" label


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Sheepo5669 said:


> 27.2 seatpost has no business on an AM bike.
> 
> At least KS offers the lev in 27.2.


Not an option in my opinion.

Got one in Mid-November... went back twice on warranty. They've had it more than I have since I got it.

Hold out for the Thomson 27.2.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

teamdicky said:


> Hold out for the Thomson 27.2.


I'm ready to try one on mine, ETA?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Tickle said:


> I'm ready to try one on mine, ETA?


I want to say they were shooting for mid-Spring.

I think.


----------



## Twebb (Feb 3, 2008)

Silly Question from a midwesterner: Any one go rigid on their REEB?


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I'm ordering one this week. Only bummer is the 27.2 seat post. If it weren't for that, I'd likely have one already. I've heard bad things about the Lev, and the Thomson is going to be nearly $500. Ouch.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Love*

SilverBullet: I just want to say thank you for this review. I've been lusting after a REEB since they first debuted and always thought they were sexy as all get out, and the ride reviews were fantastic, but I was looking for something I could put a bigger fork on (was already riding a SS HT with a 120 fork and looking for more). Last fall, I saw the PinkBike review of the REEB where they had the 140 on it, and I was stoked. I didn't quite have the money on hand for a REEB and tried out a Honzo this past year for a bit with a 140, but it was a beastly pig and I didn't care for how it handled- especially climbing.

After your review came out, I was sold. I moved some things around and picked up a REEB a few weeks ago. Wow. This is one of the finest bikes I've ever ridden (and I've ridden a few). It absolutely slays on the downhills and climbs like a goat. I've never felt better on a SS HT and the big front fork allows me to ride it hard, while the rear end reminds me to stay light. Thoroughly pleased with this rig.


----------



## SilverBullet (Dec 5, 2008)

*Reeb still rules.*



> SilverBullet: I just want to say thank you for this review. I've been lusting after a REEB since they first debuted and always thought they were sexy as all get out, and the ride reviews were fantastic, but I was looking for something I could put a bigger fork on (was already riding a SS HT with a 120 fork and looking for more). Last fall, I saw the PinkBike review of the REEB where they had the 140 on it, and I was stoked. I didn't quite have the money on hand for a REEB and tried out a Honzo this past year for a bit with a 140, but it was a beastly pig and I didn't care for how it handled- especially climbing.
> 
> After your review came out, I was sold. I moved some things around and picked up a REEB a few weeks ago. Wow. This is one of the finest bikes I've ever ridden (and I've ridden a few). It absolutely slays on the downhills and climbs like a goat. I've never felt better on a SS HT and the big front fork allows me to ride it hard, while the rear end reminds me to stay light. Thoroughly pleased with this rig.All Mountain Reeb First Ride Impressions / Review-img_6186.jpg


I went on faith, and man, never been let down. Riding on the Rainbow Trail this weekend, and then over in Crested Butte next week when Strand is fully dried out. It is going to destroy the Crest this summer...Cannot wait to rail it on Silver Creek -

dropper...then I am done.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Paid Spam: I have a Medium REEB frame for sale. Best damn bike I've ever ridden.

REEB AM 29er SS or geared. REEB ME! - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## rootsandrocks (Dec 13, 2008)

alshead, 
How much travel does your fork have on your REEB? Is that a Fox TALAS fork that can change the travel?


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Rootsandrocks: That's a Fox 34mm (stanchion) 140mm (travel) fork. Not a talas. The bike was amazing with it on it.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Has anyone compared this bike to a Canfield Nimble 9? What are your thoughts? I had planned on buying the Canfield next week, but I'm concerned about the frame weight and compliance.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't, but I did compare it to a Honzo and much preferred the REEB. 


There are two types of mountain bikers. Those who are faster than me, and me.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Silverbullet I love the "expression" on the frame. So much so I snapped a pic with my phone and sent it to my wife. I wonder if she will get the hint? :thumbsup:

Nice damm bike by the way!


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

By the looks of the geometry they will ride way different. Look at the chainstay lengths of those two bikes. Night and Day!



coke said:


> Has anyone compared this bike to a Canfield Nimble 9? What are your thoughts? I had planned on buying the Canfield next week, but I'm concerned about the frame weight and compliance.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

IIRC, the Canfield and the Honzo are pretty similar- super short chain stays, slack, etc. My personal experience is that the Honzo didn't climb well and was twitchy- probably better if you're riding manuals and such. I found the REEB much more to my liking- I instantly felt comfortable on it- it's stable while being playful and climbs with unbelievable traction and stays the line you choose for it.


----------



## mtbdavid (Aug 12, 2010)

HI,
Does anyone run the REEB Dikyelous with a 46mm rake/offset fork instead of the spec'd 51mm offset fork and if so, how does it handle?

Thanks,
David


----------

